
Librem 5: The Linux-based smartphone is not close to consumer ready - djsumdog
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/librem-5-review-the-linux-based-smartphone-is-not-close-to-consumer-ready/
======
RandomBacon
Apparently this isn't a well-done review:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/Purism/comments/fjxnpn/librem_5_rev...](https://old.reddit.com/r/Purism/comments/fjxnpn/librem_5_review_the_linuxbased_smartphone_is_not/)

------
stamps
At this point I don’t think anyone should be recommending this device over the
PinePhone.

~~~
m_b
That’s now clear to me that recommending people to buy the Librem 5, a 700$
phone that cannot pass a call after 3 years of development, isn’t a good idea.
Do you think it’ll eventually be fixed?

~~~
kop316
I literally have made calls and received calls with a librem 5. I have no idea
why this person could not. It wasn't anything special either. My only thought
is if the reviewer had very out of date software and didn't bother to upgrade?

~~~
beatgammit
Or they tried to connect to an incompatible network. The article is light on
details.

------
ncmncm
The only thing that is new, compared to reports from, what, five months ago,
is that the phone is capable of producing some sound.

I have not canceled my order.

~~~
kop316
The phone today software wise is vastly different than five months ago. It
runs faster, cooler, and is compatible with a lot more things. I think they
are well on their way of making this a daily driver by mass production.

